# Entertainment Dilemma



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 17, 2009)

So anyway long story short my girlfriend's parents have never been in the western world. They are a bit worried about me. Recently they have been watching a lot of Hollywood movies and TV series like Friends. They are convinced that this is how we all behave and they are developing poor opinions of me.

So the challenge?

Lets list movies that show healthy themes and portray the best of our Christian/western tradition as apposed to the modern trash you get.

I am thinking so far I have "The Patriot" on the list. It can't be the only one out there.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 17, 2009)

Uhhhhhhh, don't forget that scene in the Patriot where Mel runs down that soldier and butchers him very savagely with a tomahawk. I'm just saying. 

This could give them concern about how you might resolve differences on the one hand, on the other hand, it might make her dad stop whining about westerners and keep his mouth shut if he wants to keep his scalp.


----------



## Craig (Jun 17, 2009)

Where do your girlfriend's parents live?


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 17, 2009)

You just need to go back several decades for material.


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Fraser,

Just a thought, but you may be going around this the wrong way. Pretty much any movie or TV show is a caricature of reality. Reality shows are often the most bizarre! It's silly to base your opinion of a group of people off a movie. Does "Bend it like Beckham" represent modern Britain? Does Slumdog millionaire represent all Indians? Your girlfriend needs to tell her parents that the shows are unrealistic; they need to get to know you personally.


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 17, 2009)

_Little House on the Prairie
Andy Griffith

Sargent York_ would be excellent.

_Warriors of Honor_ would be good too, as would _Gods and Generals_.


Unfortunately, _Friends _is representative of much of what Americans idolize.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe you are right. Even though they are getting to know me personally they get doubts about how I will behave in the future from all these programs. They are understanding me more and more but I guess it is just an uphill battle. I will get to the top one day, but it may take some time.

So you guys would not advise showing other movies so I can say "hey there are differences." I think intellectually they understand movies are not reality but as I find often in life intellectual understanding and opinion don't always go hand in hand.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 17, 2009)

Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> Maybe you are right. Even though they are getting to know me personally they get doubts about how I will behave in the future from all these programs. They are understanding me more and more but I guess it is just an uphill battle. I will get to the top one day, but it may take some time.
> 
> So you guys would not advise showing other movies so I can say "hey there are differences." I think intellectually they understand movies are not reality but as I find often in life intellectual understanding and opinion don't always go hand in hand.



Are there any local tv shows where they are that demonstrsate unrealistic lifestyles? 

Theognome


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah that I mentioned that to them and that was probably the best illustration they could be given.


----------



## Craig (Jun 17, 2009)

Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> So you guys would not advise showing other movies so I can say "hey there are differences." I think intellectually they understand movies are not reality but as I find often in life intellectual understanding and opinion don't always go hand in hand.



I think it would be silly to show them different movies...you would essentially be accepting the notion that Western entertainment *can* be a proper vehicle for understanding *you*.

This would be a good opportunity to show that you are defined by the Word, the world is defined by its images.


----------

